# Brake bleeding on Tiguan



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey guys so I have an 09 Tiguan and I plan to bleed/flush my brake system soon but have a couple questions about the procedure. I have a Bentley manual and after referencing through it there seems to be different instructions. I plan on using a power bleeder btw. When I find "brake system bleeding" using the search bar it takes me to a task that just tells me to bleed front left to right, then rear left to right. The other procedure is under "maintenance and service procedures - brake and clutch system, changing brake fluid", and it tells me to install a brake pedal depressor then do the above. What is the point of having the pedal depressed? I read online that its so the master cylinder doesn't dry out but if im power bleeding it through the reservoir I don't see how it could go dry. Assistance please


----------

